Ask HN: Looking for Python Roadmap, specifically when is python 4 coming? - fosco
======
svennek
Two answers: 1) If you are looking for 4.0 as a number .. who knows (3.6 is
current, 3.7 is next version), who knows when they switch from 3.x to 4.x...
versions numbers does not matter that much to open source people...

2) If you think of the breakage between 2.x and 3.x ... a breakage like that
is probably never gonna happen again...

Re 2) The 2.x to 3.x happened due to version 2 having a horrible problem with
strings vs. bytes and encodings... There probably are no other problems ever
with that kind of scale..

~~~
fosco
2 is my concern - I started learning in 2.x most of my scripts are broken in
3.x and I am not a programmer so before I start diving into learning which I
aim to do I want to know if its possible my scripts can break again :-)

thanks ofr the input that is what I've read but was hoping if python 4 was
coming out soon I can just procrastinate a little more.

